# Driver Satisfaction Study (Complete 2 minute survey and win $50 Amazon gift card)



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

My name is Tyler Vierengel, and I am a research associate at Northcoast Research. I am trying to gauge recent trends in the ride-hailing industry and would love to get the driver's perspective of ride-hailing. Being mindful of your busy schedule, I have prepared a few short questions that only require a mouse-click to answer. I'd greatly appreciate any insight that you are willing to provide.

Please follow this link to take the survey:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HB8WYW2

*Please be sure to click 'Done' at the bottom of the page when complete.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me directly at (216) 468-6910 or check out our website at http://www.northcoastresearch.com

As a thank you for completing the survey, we'd like to send you the result of our survey. We will also award a $50 Amazon gift card to survey participants drawn at random. Please enter your email address in the space provided at the conclusion of the survey. To receive a copy of the survey and be entered into the draw to the gift card.


----------



## KyleRideShare (Apr 12, 2019)

Found the survey interesting, when can we expect the results?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I took the survey.


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you AlteredBeast. Stay safe on the roads!


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

KyleRideShare said:


> Found the survey interesting, when can we expect the results?


Kyle, we will share results in about a week


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

If anyone has any feedback would love to hear it.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

No need for a survey. Double the rates and cut the bullshit. Nothing else matters.


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> No need for a survey. Double the rates and cut the bullshit. Nothing else matters.


Agree that driving economics are not attractive. Hopefully the companies read our research and agree with us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NCRTyler said:


> My name is Tyler Vierengel, and I am a research associate at Northcoast Research. I am trying to gauge recent trends in the ride-hailing industry and would love to get the driver's perspective of ride-hailing. Being mindful of your busy schedule, I have prepared a few short questions that only require a mouse-click to answer. I'd greatly appreciate any insight that you are willing to provide.
> 
> Please follow this link to take the survey:
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HB8WYW2
> ...


#9 is not clear. Ubers take?


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> #9 is not clear. Ubers take?


Yes, how much commission is Uber taking? Is that number increasing (as in they are taking more)?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I've done the numbers on my own rides, Uber's take has definitely increased, no question about it.

Lyft's has remained consistent in Omaha at least. They are well-known in town for usually being a buck or two cheaper than Uber, which would explain the difference in take between the two companies, when they pay us EXACTLY the same down to the penny for regular rides.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

NCRTyler said:


> Agree that driving economics are not attractive. Hopefully the companies read our research and agree with us.


I'm pretty sure they know. Lol. Uber knows when their drivers have to take a dump. Uber and Lyft are nothing more than ponzie schemes. They are not companies, they are not industry, they are common crooks.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Took it. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Took it. Looking forward to seeing the results.


I'm looking forward to the Amazon GC more. :biggrin:


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I will not participate in the survey without compensation! This random drawing is bs! My insight isn’t free.

There have been other surveys on this board that did provide guaranteed compensation via Amazon gift card. Don’t do it y’all! They're playing us for suckers!


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I will not participate in the survey without compensation! This random drawing is bs! My insight isn't free.
> 
> There have been other surveys on this board that did provide guaranteed compensation via Amazon gift card. Don't do it y'all! They're playing us for suckers!


If we had the financial backing to give every respondent $50 we would, but we don't. We only ask that you help us provide quality unbiased research so that everyone benefits.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber already expects us to do plenty for free! How ironic! Instead of potential compensation, why not offer badges to folks who help with your research?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

NCRTyler said:


> My name is Tyler Vierengel, and I am a research associate at Northcoast Research. I am trying to gauge recent trends in the ride-hailing industry and would love to get the driver's perspective of ride-hailing. Being mindful of your busy schedule, I have prepared a few short questions that only require a mouse-click to answer. I'd greatly appreciate any insight that you are willing to provide.
> 
> Please follow this link to take the survey:
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/HB8WYW2
> ...


Drivers should expect that "gift card" like they should expect rideshare driver rates to return to pre 2011 levels.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

You idiots. Your email adress is your identifier.


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same surge pricing scheme Uber has started recently?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NCRTyler said:


> Agree that driving economics are not attractive. Hopefully the companies read our research and agree with us.


ROFLMAO, these co's already know the deal, they DON'T Care? get pic? LMAO, JMO


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

NCRTyler said:


> Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same surge pricing scheme Uber has started recently?


Lyft just rolled out their "Personal Power Zones" here in Phoenix, basically the same as the Uber surge


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

NCRTyler said:


> Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same surge pricing scheme Uber has started recently?


It's been around with Uber for longer than a few months, but the cities participating were more limited.

Same with Lyft. They started with a small number of cities and expanded.
It's been in my market for about 8 months. Some of the drivers in my market were on the new system until recently when everyone was switched over. There are still some cities on the old Prime Time system. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012926467-Prime-Time-for-drivers 
The new system is called Personal Power Zones: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012926807-Personal-Power-Zones


----------



## NCRTyler (Apr 1, 2019)

Brunch said:


> It's been around with Uber for longer than a few months, but the cities participating were more limited.
> 
> Same with Lyft. They started with a small number of cities and expanded.
> It's been in my market for about 8 months. Some of the drivers in my market were on the new system until recently when everyone was switched over. There are still some cities on the old Prime Time system. https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012926467-Prime-Time-for-drivers
> The new system is called Personal Power Zones: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012926807-Personal-Power-Zones


Is there a difference between personal power zones, and primetime zones?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Question about what you drive should be a check box not radio button, can't select more than one.


----------



## Aballs (Oct 10, 2017)

Just took the survey, GIMME MY MONNIEZ


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

NCRTyler said:


> Does anyone know if Lyft is doing the same surge pricing scheme Uber has started recently?


Yes, Lyft is rolling out "personal power zones" which is identical to uber's flat surge.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Completed survey.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NCRTyler said:


> Kyle, we will share results in about a week


Been a long "about a week"... :whistling:


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

There’s a problem with your survey. Asked how many different classes we drive, you instruct to check all that apply. It will only let you choose 1.

That’s an issue for a study.


----------

